# Game 44: Magic @ Heat (3/18 7.00PM)



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

_*Sunday, March 18, 2012 | 7:00pm | SunSports & ESPN*_








@









*Probable Starters*

*



































*

*



































*​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You know after committing to Orlando, Howard's going to want a big game on national TV.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Would be a shame to lose the season series 1-3...to anyone.

Way to sneak that European time '.' in the title.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I nearly posted it as 18/3 too. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was reading a wikipedia entry on the West murders and kept getting uncomfortable reading 18 November, etc. Feels so weird.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I expect and hope to see Pittman get extended minutes tonight on Dwight, I think he did a much better job on him last time we played the Magic. Anthony is just to small and easy to bully in the low post.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Not going to be able to make this one again guys. My St Patricks Day celebrations deserve at least 12 hours sleep starting now. Missed all our games this week apart from the 76ers, turning 19 on Monday messed up my priorities for a week. At points I was thinking partying with real life friends >>> Miami Heat & online friends. Blasphemy, of course.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blasphemer! :yep:

Lets go heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And Joel continues to get mashed up by Howard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A cag and two nice post moves for Chris. The latter two are what we want to see. This should give him confidence. I'd rather see him working down there than hoisting jumpers or recklessly driving from the high-post. He turns it over or throws up clunkers most of the time lately, despite it being a strength in his game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Joel blocked Howard, you won't see that everyday


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1:

5-5 if I'm not mistaken. Everything at the rim. Keep. Doing. That.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Great 1st quarter so far *knock on wood*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Has LeBron scored?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1:

This is what I want Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo, stop with your rigid subs! CB has it workin tonight, let him play through!!!

:spo:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love Joel Anthony.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Haslem!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hack a Dwight later on?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow.... It is really looking Howard on Pittman that you can see the gap in talent. Pittman is so slow that he makes Howard looks like he is moving like Rondo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did anyone even notice JJ played over Battier, who didn't come in until 40 seconds were left in the 1st Q?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus, I dont know about this "Pittman can guard Dwight" stuff. He looked completely out of his league there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How the **** do you call that beyond bullshit flop by Davis a charge? Wow. Then on the other end UD is in position on Davis' drive but doesn't fall so he doesn't get the call.

And Dwyane puts up some super questionable, rhythm-killing shots sometimes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol as if they called that charge on Wade?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big baby really is a big baby, I hate that dude.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God we're awful sometimes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This game is frustrating.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its really cute and progressive that we have a female ref in the NBA, but at some point the league has to acknowledge she's awful. That blocking foul call on JJ was a textbook charge. Absolutely egregious, especially when you consider he actually took it from a bigger man (Howard), unlike that Wade on Davis bullshit.

Then Wade gets hit on a drive in the fullcourt, no call.

Defensive boards killing us again. This is shameful.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Finally we get a call on these flopping bitches.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Its really cute and progressive that we have a female ref in the NBA, but at some point the league has to acknowledge she's awful. That blocking foul call on JJ was a textbook charge. Absolutely egregious, especially when you consider he actually took it from a bigger man (Howard), unlike that Wade on Davis bullshit.
> 
> Then Wade gets hit on a drive in the fullcourt, no call.
> 
> Defensive boards killing us again. This is shameful.


Can't stand her, she's easily the worst official in the NBA. She's not good enough to ref the WNBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Breen and Hubie keep bringing up how we always let teams back in the game. Its not hard to see that the runs begin once that 1st time Wade and Bosh come out of the game at the same time, in both the 1st and 3rd quarter.

Is it really that hard to find a way to have at least 2 of them on the floor at the same time?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nelson hitting junk again today.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come on Lebron...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Breen and Hubie keep bringing up how we always let teams back in the game. Its not hard to see that the runs begin once that 1st time Wade and Bosh come out of the game at the same time, in both the 1st and 3rd quarter.
> 
> Is it really that hard to find a way to have at least 2 of them on the floor at the same time?


I dont get this. Didn't we do it last year? Should always have 2 of them in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did they really call a foul on LeBron for putting his hands down and backing up? This is becoming one of those games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sure hope we don't see the Magic in the playoffs, Lebron shits the bed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently the Heat bench is really mad at Violet Palmer now. Didn't know she was responsible for that last one so didn't call her out. She is pathetic, man. What. The. ****.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL that clear path foul is ridiculous but the refs certainly owe us a lot of make up calls.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That is an absolutely atrocious clear path call.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> LOL that clear path foul is ridiculous but the refs certainly owe us a lot of make up calls.


Violet Palmer has screwed over both teams so much.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Violet your whistle isn't a dick, stop blowing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Holy shit we got a 3 pointer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Violet your whistle isn't a dick, stop blowing.


:laugh:

The Heat are doing a great job rotating on the perimeter and not giving Anderson, Richardson or Redick good looks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"Violet having a conversation with someone in the stands." Talk about unprofessional. SMH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've figured it out, Joel has two offhands. Wow.

Also, amazing there's so much bad blood between QRich and LeBron considering they're both great friends of Dwyane. Maybe that's part of it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is having one of his worst shooting games of the season.

We need to petition the league to just let us play 1st quarters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

U did it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good D Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Norris...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris wtf are you doing man. Rookie wall.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole Slawwww


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Racking up dumb turnovers. Allowing easy baskets. Recipe for L.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team really doesnt make it easy, huh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Norris wtf are you doing man. Rookie wall.


That pull up J had been so money throughout the season. He's been Bibbified of late.

I used to love Hubie, but he doesn't even try to hide the fact that he's always rooting for the opposing team, no matter the score, lately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> This team really doesnt make it easy, huh


So stressful to watch since the All-Star break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: love this cat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

<< Mr 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Wade...SICK


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great steal by :lebron: to :dwade: for the classy finger roll


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, **** Big Baby. He's a Heat Killer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flagrant on howard....

edit: oh of course loose ball foul on Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you ref!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HOLY SHIT

*HOLY SHIT*

*HOLY SHIT!!!*

That's gotta be in the top 10 of worst regular season NBA calls. Dwight straight up threw Battier and the foul is on Shane? **** off, Dan Crawford. This staff is inept.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How the hell was that a foul on Wade? Seriously...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Wade :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a pass by LBJ to Bosh for the and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:2:bosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow. REF U SUCK!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can someone explain that call where the ball hit the net so they gave it to ORL?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Can't. Too shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BAAAAANE 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Q. You're shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: OOOOH SHIIII


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Uh yeah, Wade def POTG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane's stroke is so iffy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even after watching the replay, Hubie still thinks that 19-footer by Dwyane was a 3. :lol:

I'm telling you, I wish we could trade Battier for QRich. He shoots that 3 so well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> FOH Q. You're shit.


Loved the way he gave the Heat bench (looked like Spo, who is responsible for him not toiling in the DLeague with Fatoine) a sharp look after hitting the second to last 3. The game is already over hardass. You lost. The only place you should be looking is down in shame.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So even though Lebron's shot wasn't falling, he still rocks a 14/12/7 and 5 steal game. He makes it look effortless.

Wade and Bosh were big time tonight. This is why you have a Big 3.

Bane was solid too. Came through when we needed him on that trey.

Haslem had 17 minutes. Spo, you're learning!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Uh yeah, Wade def POTG.


He and LeBron basically switched up games the last two. LeBron even tried to copy Dwyane's dagger pull-up that Dwyane memed from LeBron from the Philly game, but of course, missed. Stinker start to finish for James.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Loved the way he gave the Heat bench (looked like Spo, who is responsible for him not toiling in the DLeague with Fatoine) a sharp look after hitting the second to last 3. The game is already over hardass. You lost. The only place you should be looking is down in shame.


Q's regular season numbers:

3.8 ppg
2.2 rpg
0.8 apg
16.4 mpg

36.4% fg
36.6% 3fg

Q's numbers vs Miami:

8.3 ppg
3.7 rpg
0.7 apg
20.7 mpg

47.1% fg
50.0% 3fg

Those numbers would now have gone up....

Like I said, **** you Q!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Shane got 21 minutes to Jones 12. It seemed like things were going the other way most of the game. Thought Spo realized how Shaneful...he is.

Uh oh, Bruce Bowen doing color for the POKC game? Should be fun.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Dub-C, was gonna add the caveat that Q probably doesn't play nearly as well against anyone else. The minute we signed LeBron he developed a vendetta. As much as I'd take him back, **** him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron should never have two more points than rebounds, unless he's setting a by-far-career-high in rebounds or its a mega-blowout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel Anthony has passed Shaq on the Heat's block list. On one hand, Joel has been with the Heat four and a half seasons to Shaq's three and a half with Shaq missing a large chunk of games, but Joel also started out as a barely-getting-burn project and still plays relatively low minutes. Would like to see the minute breakdown before I decide if its sweet or not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully when Miller comes back he'll have his threes dropping again. Quick math says 13-31 bench scoring in favor of ORL. Our bench is shit with Norris playing like this.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

My guess is that Joel played 2/3 of Shaq's minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, without fail the comment sections on Haberstroh's ESPN post-game Heat grades are almost entirely made up of "Wave vs. LeBron" arguments. Can't we support both?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any interest in Ronny Turiaf as a backup big? 

Surely he offers more than Curry/Pittman at this stage?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've always loved Turiaf. So much energy, good defense, rebounds and can play both big spots. Ira is being cynical asking if he's even an improvement off of what's in place. Ira must watch mostly hockey during the NBA season, its a joke to suggest Curry/Pittman are better, or that UD/Bosh represent better C options.



> JoLinda Wade ‏ @MamaWade3
> 
> DWade did a TAKEOVER in the 4th quarter!!! Go HeAt.... *He was LIVING IN THE OUTRAGEOUS!!!*


:lol: :rotf: :rofl: 

Gonna follow her. Good stuff Mrs. Wade.


OK...there's more to this.




> JoLinda Wade ‏ @MamaWade3
> 
> The Word for the day waS encourAging people to live in the OUTRAGEOUS! We serve a Big Outrageous God, what outrageous thing R you believing


Still funny, though.



> JoLinda Wade ‏ @MamaWade3
> 
> Yea!!!!! Marquette!!! That is my sons' school that he had victory and success in,


This seals it. *Follow*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I think Turiaf would fit nicely in our D. I'd definitely take a flyer on him. Good energy and shot blocker.

Great D throughout really won us this game. Then Wade late started making some of those crazy floaters of his. I dont remember him hitting these with the regularity he has this season. I'll take any win when Lebron goes 4-14 and has only 14 points. Especially against the team with the 4th best record in the league.

Bosh played the role of Wade today. Big 1st half, then only 5 points in the 2nd. He was making that hook shot look so great early on. Wish he could hit that more consistently, or at least go to it more.

Liked the switch of JJ and Battier. JJ didnt get many opportunities to shoot today, but I hope Spo keeps this up. Thought it also kept Battier rested in the 4th as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesn't SA have the same wins and 3 less losses than Orlando? I think ORL is 5th-best. And regarding Dwyane's floater, he's seemed to add that for when he cant get past the last line of D. Definitely new, and hitting it well, save for some dumb, off-balanced takes.

And yeah, JJ needs to stick around. He's the best at getting open, and definitely our best shooter.

Wow, Kansas might be in trouble here, could be two early exits for Heat player's alma maters.



> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> 
> Dwyane Wade on Chris Bosh's vulgar self-pep-talks: "He's very disrespectful to himself."


:bosh1::bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hahaha at "very disrespectful to himself".

Thats hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Based on the way he hobbled in and out of the locker room before the game, don't expect to see Mike Miller (left ankle) back in action this week.


*link*


----------

